# Bolo Ties & other Bone/Skull Creations



## Arapala (Jan 27, 2014)

So i made some bolo ties that turned out pretty neat. On has a small rat skull and jaws, and the other is the two parts of a muskrat jaw. They have 550 parachord instead of that rope braid stuff i thought it'd be more badass that way.

What do you all think? I think i'm going to sell them and use the money to make some more.


----------



## Kadidlehopper (Jan 27, 2014)

thats...

..*really fuckin *_*slick
*_want.


----------



## Arapala (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks man! I'm trying to sell the muskrat one for $50 to some rich person on ebay, so i can afford to make more. Ill sell to people on STP for way cheaper once i get things going. I have a lot of small skulls and bones i personally collected including stuff like birds, turtles, rats, and even a snake. So ill let yall know when i have more ready to sell, and always do custom work too. Pitch me ideas!


----------



## Tude (Jan 27, 2014)

Those are great!! Good job. I see the skull - but what is the material on the other one - bone as well?


----------



## Arapala (Jan 27, 2014)

@Tude, yes the other one features a muskrat jaw, or mandible if you will. Jaws are always made of two parts, as you can see in the photo i kind of have them 69'ing lol. Thank you for the positive feedback!


----------



## Arapala (Feb 3, 2014)

I wrote the original thread on bone hunting and preserving here on stp not sure if it's still around but thanks. Ive got some new pictures to share soon.


----------



## Tick Dickler (Feb 3, 2014)

Arapala said:


> I wrote the original thread on bone hunting and preserving here on stp not sure if it's still around but thanks. Ive got some new pictures to share soon.


i look forward to that


----------



## Arapala (Feb 5, 2014)

Here's a new piece of jewelry for the collection I'm working on. This one features a pliable brass band, two goats teeth, turquoise and a nickel feather! Repaired an old bracelet from Mexico, and added the teeth with some neat wire wrapping.


----------



## Tick Dickler (Feb 5, 2014)

cool. it looks like something from a videogame.


----------



## katiehabits (Feb 6, 2014)

How are the strings attached to the bolo tie? 
Did you order special tie things to glue the bones to? If so where'd you get them? 
I like these alot and would love to start making bolo ties myself. I've got a couple of friends who wear them all the time and they just look so sharp.


----------



## Arapala (Feb 17, 2014)

Some more stuff i made in the last couple weeks. Im working on these pendents right now, goats tooth, black cat bones, and an arrow head used on those four. The other stuff is some LED light stuff ive been working on.


----------



## Arapala (Feb 17, 2014)




----------

